# Our Annual Cape Scallop Run



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

For the last three years River Runner and I along with our family and friends have enjoyed a few days gathering scallops off the pristine grass beds of the St Joseph Bay. This year seemed to the best for scallops since my first time outing but I believe I said that last year…Maybe experience is the reason I dunno but seeing the crabs molt with the males in hot pursuit was an added bonus along with the other sea life presenting.
RR and I have arrived a day early for the last three years with boats in tow and the majority of the groceries that will feed our Motley Crew for the next three days...
First day we scout and scout till the scallop honey holes are nailed down and GPS numbers are dialed in. Now, the crew arrives on the second day evening and dinner is prepared as the excitement builds for the next day of scalloping...
After our crew is rolled out of bed the following morning and a trucker’s breakfast has been served, boats are loaded with enough food and refreshments for a full day as we are on a mission to get our limit of scallops. Around 2:30 p.m., our limit has been gathered and the scallop cleaning party begins along with ribbing of who did or did not fill their bag of the tasty morsels…By 3:30 p.m. with several freezer bags of fresh scallops shucked, we head to our favorite sand dollar hole and do the jitter bug dance on a shallow sand bar lifting the sand dollars to the surface with our toes until our sand dollar bags are full…We then race to our awaiting bay side dock and unload, shower and enjoy an evening of food and dance at a local er’ road side eatery that originally served as a gas station and store…A one man outside band has us all dancing the night away after our fill of oysters.

Nothing better than a few days in the Cape to reset the mind…

My wife's camera became wet somehow during a down poor (she blames me cause the dry hatch leaked :blink and all I have are a few pics off my cell phone...My son Derek filmed some under water video I'll try to post later.

The view from our Bayside Porch over looking Pig's Island







T
he meadows of the St Joseph Bay with Black's Island in the distance 








My son Brett and his girl with our catch first dive








Some of the Motley Crew after a night of dancing and carrying on









Jimmy


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like a fun time had by all. Glad ya'll enjoyed it Jimmy. :thumbup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I remember last July around those Big Bend grassbeds the water was like being in a warm bath. Good to see how healthy the grasses still look. Wish there was more of that around Pensacola.


----------

